# marriage bootcamp



## aj101

Has anyone had experience with this marriage retreat? Marriage boot camp? The one recommended by Dr. Phil. I read the website and it sounds very interesting and like a great program, however, I find it odd that I cannot find a single thing about it anywhere else on the internet. The only reviews I can find are on their website. It's a pretty hefty price and that doesn't include our travel, hotel, meals, etc. So before we spend that type of money, I'd like to hear some non-biased reviews. Anyone know anything about this program or retreat? We desperately need some help, something major and not just starting weekly, one hour counseling. I think the intensity of it would be what we need. I just can't get a grasp of what it's all about from the website and I'd like to hear some reviews that aren't from their website. Anyone tried this program or heard anything about it? Thanks!! Jeannie


----------



## aj101

No one????


----------



## DrDoug

Jeannie,

I have heard about Marriage Boot Camp and spent some time reviewing the same website. As a couples therapist I would only offer a few cautionary suggestions.

Any couples retreat,or even an intensive experience like boot Camp, is designed to challenge your relationship's historical patterns and assumptions, as well as offer new tools and insights into your self and your partner. What seems to help folks I have seen, though, is that they have an opportunity to continue, albeit less intensely in terms of hours back-to-back, the therapy work with a therapist near their home afterwards. This allows an easing into your normal life again, while giving you time to calibrate any changes you have started. It is best to do so with a specially-trained couples therapist (e.g., AAMFT member) rather than a generalist therapist who may have years of experience. The trained couples therapist is more likely to know how to help you continue any significant changes started from the Boot Camp experience. 

Good luck with your journey!

DS "The Couples' Survival Workbook" (Amazon)


----------

